# Speed work and Attitude!!!!



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

Clint Darden is awesome....  "You're face should never look normal when doing speed work"


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't like speed bench it sucks but I love to speed squat and pull.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 18, 2013)

wow.. still intense.. 

I used to watch his videos all the time, he kinda looks like he is letting himself go.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I don't like speed bench it sucks but I love to speed squat and pull.



Speed bench helped me quite a bit but left my elbows beat up pretty bad... I've been on a break from it for a month now.



Yaya said:


> wow.. still intense..
> 
> I used to watch his videos all the time, he kinda looks like he is letting himself go.



He's not letting himself go trust me. He's training two sometimes three times per day so he's piling the cals on.  Other things to keep in mind. He has ulcerative colitis and has a stomach distention from it.  He trains, works with many clients, writes for EliteFTS, corresponds to his peeps on facetube and puts out a ton of information.  He's also a father and husband.  He also has a broken thumb, dislocated clavicle and a bunch of other injuries that I can't even remember. He's pretty beat up right now.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Speed bench helped me quite a bit but left my elbows beat up pretty bad... I've been on a break from it for a month now.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not letting himself go trust me. He's training two sometimes three times per day so he's piling the cals on.  Other things to keep in mind. He has ulcerative colitis and has a stomach distention from it.  He trains, works with many clients, writes for EliteFTS, corresponds to his peeps on facetube and puts out a ton of information.  He's also a father and husband.  He also has a broken thumb, dislocated clavicle and a bunch of other injuries that I can't even remember. He's pretty beat up right now.





that explains a lot then, i didnt realize he was so beat up..it sure shows.. . Hope he gets better, guy is a wealth of knowledge, seems like a nice guy too


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 19, 2013)

That guy is fuckin sweet


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 23, 2013)

Great guy, great video.  Do it!!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 24, 2013)

The truth! When I really learned to psych myself up and focus, the weights truly started moving much easier. Mental game at its finest.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone have an updated video link for this? 
The original video isn't working.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> Does anyone have an updated video link for this?
> The original video isn't working.



youtube has all his videos


----------



## TXBenchMonster (May 2, 2016)

I heard a 600 lb RAW bencher from Westside say something about putting 600 lbs of force into every 300 lb rep on speed day, and I've seen guys from there who's back comes off the bench as he's reversing direction from lockout cause he's going so fast. Speed day isn't an easy day if you are doing it right.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2016)

TXBenchMonster said:


> I heard a 600 lb RAW bencher from Westside say something about putting 600 lbs of force into every 300 lb rep on speed day, and I've seen guys from there who's back comes off the bench as he's reversing direction from lockout cause he's going so fast. Speed day isn't an easy day if you are doing it right.



Absolutely. That's the point. Push as hard as u can every rep. 

Sometimes I wanna let 135 fly out of my hands and see how high I can get it. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Absolutely. That's the point. Push as hard as u can every rep.
> 
> Sometimes I wanna let 135 fly out of my hands and see how high I can get it. Lol



You could probably throw 315 higher than I could get 135.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2016)

Vids or negs


----------



## ToolSteel (May 3, 2016)

Speed work hurts


----------



## thqmas (May 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You could probably throw 315 higher than I could get 135.



I hope you guys are talking in KG...


----------



## TXBenchMonster (May 3, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I hope you guys are talking in KG...



No, they are talking lb's for sure. Nobody is doing those kinds of figures in Kilos unless they are top five or ten in the world in one of the very heaviest weight classes. 

135 kilos for speed work would mean you are about a 600 - 650 lbs RAW bencher, and 315 kilos would make you stronger than a silverback gorilla I'm reasonably certain.


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2016)

Pretty sure he's being facetious.


----------



## thqmas (May 3, 2016)

TXBenchMonster said:


> No, they are talking lb's for sure. Nobody is doing those kinds of figures in Kilos unless they are top five or ten in the world in one of the very heaviest weight classes.
> 
> 135 kilos for speed work would mean you are about a 600 - 650 lbs RAW bencher, and 315 kilos would make you stronger than a silverback gorilla I'm reasonably certain.



You're a sweet guy TXBenchMonster.


----------



## TXBenchMonster (May 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> Pretty sure he's being facetious.



Yeah, he certainly may have been, hard to detect sarcasm in the written word sometimes.


----------



## TXBenchMonster (May 3, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You're a sweet guy TXBenchMonster.



Ha!  Thanks, and you are likely the first and possibly last to ever say such a thing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2016)

Lolololol Tex...


----------

